# remote Keyboard & Srollball for Sony Bravia KDL 40 EX 520 LED Internet TV



## sharma2539 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dear colleagues,
I am novice on computer hardware & software
applications, I have recently purchased a Sony Bravia KDL 40 EX 520 Sony LED Internet TV.
I wish to use a wireless "Keyboard & Scroll-Ball" (KB) to browse internet remotely.
I was given to understand by Sony that any Android base equipment can be used as wireless KB by downloading Media Remote application.
I have apple's iPOD 1. Can I use it as wireless KB by using Media Remote application?
If Yes! please advise me what actions, I need to take and oblige.
Regards,
Yours dependently,
KK


----------

